# Gulf Shores



## Deano55 (Feb 26, 2019)

Hi folks, my wife and I are planning a trip the second week of April and will be staying at Gulf State Park. I have always wanted to fish in the ocean so Lord willing I am. I have purchased a 10 foot medium 2 pc poll, Penn 5000 reel, 30 lb braided line and the drop down pier net. I have no weights, leaders, swivels or lures. I will be either surf or pier fishing there, hopefully I can bring home some fresh fish and, I hope it's not from the local fish market, ha. Being that I dont know what will be in season then, what do you all recommend for my list above? Make my own leaders?


----------



## firewhatfire (Jun 20, 2018)

go to J and M tackle https://jmtackle.com/ and they can fix you up. Look for bubble rigs for Spanish mackeral and plan on the possibility of a King Mackeral. Sheepshead Pompano and and a few others. 

get some Malin hardwire 27lb or 31 lb to make steel leaders with(don't buy prefab) 

Here is a link to the GSSP Page

http://www.gulfshorespierfishing.com/f39/whats-biting-when-per-pier-r-9236/


----------



## firewhatfire (Jun 20, 2018)

When you get down there go buy a smaller rod set up at Walmart to catch bait. Get a ribbon rig and keep it on it. Go catch live bait (LY's)if you wanna catch Kings. I would get a 3rd rod to fish the bubble rig on. 3500 series or 4500 series. get a couple of spoons to throw one on in the event of a Red fish run.


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

As the date gets closer and you feel the desire to do some near/offshore fishing, send me a PM with your contact info and I might be able to get you on a trip and share expenses. Usually a lot of fun, especially for 1st timers. No tackle needed. Tight Lines!


----------



## Deano55 (Feb 26, 2019)

firewhatfire said:


> When you get down there go buy a smaller rod set up at Walmart to catch bait. Get a ribbon rig and keep it on it. Go catch live bait (LY's)if you wanna catch Kings. I would get a 3rd rod to fish the bubble rig on. 3500 series or 4500 series. get a couple of spoons to throw one on in the event of a Red fish run.


I do have plenty of smaller set ups which I can bring. LY's ?? This trip is not coming soon enough


----------



## Deano55 (Feb 26, 2019)

*off shore*



Lady J said:


> As the date gets closer and you feel the desire to do some near/offshore fishing, send me a PM with your contact info and I might be able to get you on a trip and share expenses. Usually a lot of fun, especially for 1st timers. No tackle needed. Tight Lines!


I've heard its a lot of fun and something I have never done. What might the price be?


----------



## Deano55 (Feb 26, 2019)

No grouper down there?


----------



## firewhatfire (Jun 20, 2018)

LY'S is a common bait fish that you can catch with either a sabiki rig or a ribbon rig. the preferred live bait for the fishing off OCTI 

LY= Scaled Sardine basically. 





Deano55 said:


> I do have plenty of smaller set ups which I can bring. LY's ?? This trip is not coming soon enough


----------



## Deano55 (Feb 26, 2019)

*leaders*



firewhatfire said:


> go to J and M tackle https://jmtackle.com/ and they can fix you up. Look for bubble rigs for Spanish mackeral and plan on the possibility of a King Mackeral. Sheepshead Pompano and and a few others.
> 
> get some Malin hardwire 27lb or 31 lb to make steel leaders with(don't buy prefab)
> 
> ...


How long should my leaders be and why not premade?


----------



## firewhatfire (Jun 20, 2018)

Premade ones are not usually top quality and are quite large diameter. Coffee colored Malin and a pack of swivels make a few 12-18 inches and see what works for you. :thumbsup: 



Deano55 said:


> How long should my leaders be and why not premade?


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

I'll be there then everyday fishing , unless the water gets dirty then a day trip to Navarre , usually on the end spanish fishing with jigs, or king fishing with ly or cig's , people know me by my screen name
I can help you out....the 10ft rod is kinda long for the pier and will make a long day using it (more suited for the surf)....gotcha's , jigs, or spoons work well for spanish.....best advice was given go to J&M tackle on canal rd in orange beach, plenty of folks willing to help....watch who is catching and do the same
I'll have a few jigs for sale if interested


----------



## firewhatfire (Jun 20, 2018)

Listen to this guy. He knows.:thumbup: I will be a needing a few of those jigs when I come down. didn't get any last year and I don't know why. 



ironman172 said:


> I'll be there then everyday fishing , unless the water gets dirty then a day trip to Navarre , usually on the end spanish fishing with jigs, or king fishing with ly or cig's , people know me by my screen name
> I can help you out....the 10ft rod is kinda long for the pier and will make a long day using it (more suited for the surf)....gotcha's , jigs, or spoons work well for soanish.....best advice ws given go to J&M tackle on canal rd in orange beach, plenty of folks willing to help....watch who is catching and do the same
> I'll have a few jigs for sale if interested


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

You can never have too many of anything fishing for spanish, one cast poof it can be gone (cut off) 50lb mono leader gets more bites then wire.....lures (xrap) or others get 30lb seven strand wire but usually don't throw a lure....jigs are the safest (single hook) will explain more on the pier


----------



## Deano55 (Feb 26, 2019)

ironman172 said:


> I'll be there then everyday fishing , unless the water gets dirty then a day trip to Navarre , usually on the end spanish fishing with jigs, or king fishing with ly or cig's , people know me by my screen name
> I can help you out....the 10ft rod is kinda long for the pier and will make a long day using it (more suited for the surf)....gotcha's , jigs, or spoons work well for spanish.....best advice was given go to J&M tackle on canal rd in orange beach, plenty of folks willing to help....watch who is catching and do the same
> I'll have a few jigs for sale if interested


wow, thats a lot of tackle. Other than a 10' rod my rods are lighter duty ones, maybe pick up a cheapy used on on Craigslist. I guess the first day down there I can see whats working, I actually wouldn't mind surf fishing, seems a little more less intimidating with less people around a novice:thumbsup:


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

We all started some where/some time....bass equipment works for most everything, but the kings ,reds, (unless slot) jacks then something that holds 250 to 300 yrds of line....sharks have been bad (hoping they don't show till after I leave....anything with wheels is a plus to get gear out.....it's a long way to the end , main thing is cast straight out, keep your bait in front of you, moving the the current....the people is what I like the best, it can be organized caos when the fish are there
Alot of those are shared with friends but most likely selling some this trip
Make sure you get a saltwater fishing license. ....the pier can be cheap, but pier only....you can not use that anywhere else but a couple piers


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

J&M is good, but I'd go see Chris Vecsey at Sam's tackle a little bit farther down Canal road. He is a surf fishing specialist (well everything else too) and can hook you up with tackle and good advice. 
See this post https://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/reminder-update-surf-fishing-seminar-next-week-917134/
for contact info and whatnot.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

hjorgan said:


> J&M is good, but I'd go see Chris Vecsey at Sam's tackle a little bit farther down Canal road. He is a surf fishing specialist (well everything else too) and can hook you up with tackle and good advice.
> See this post https://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/reminder-update-surf-fishing-seminar-next-week-917134/
> for contact info and whatnot.


Sam's is second on my list staying open past J&M & the time I leave the pier, so some days my first


----------



## Deano55 (Feb 26, 2019)

my wife is my wheels, she's got a strong back. lol, no I have a beach wagon that she bought a few years ago to take everything from the car to the beach. I think it will hold a good sized cooler


----------



## Deano55 (Feb 26, 2019)

ironman172 said:


> We all started some where/some time....bass equipment works for most everything, but the kings ,reds, (unless slot) jacks then something that holds 250 to 300 yrds of line....sharks have been bad (hoping they don't show till after I leave....anything with wheels is a plus to get gear out.....it's a long way to the end , main thing is cast straight out, keep your bait in front of you, moving the the current....the people is what I like the best, it can be organized caos when the fish are there
> Alot of those are shared with friends but most likely selling some this trip
> Make sure you get a saltwater fishing license. ....the pier can be cheap, but pier only....you can not use that anywhere else but a couple piers


I assume I can get a license online?


----------



## Deano55 (Feb 26, 2019)

Deano55 said:


> I assume I can get a license online?


Just got it, 7 day saltwater license 29.91:thumbup:


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Sounds like you got it figured out! Good Luck!


----------



## Deano55 (Feb 26, 2019)

*Hooks*

would these be a good choice for me down at the pier or surf fishing? 

https://www.amazon.com/JSHANMEI-Cus...way&sprefix=saltwater+leaders,aps,206&sr=8-15

https://www.amazon.com/YONGZHI-Stai...ateway&sprefix=saltwater+swive,aps,219&sr=8-8


----------



## Deano55 (Feb 26, 2019)

ironman172 said:


> I'll be there then everyday fishing , unless the water gets dirty then a day trip to Navarre , usually on the end spanish fishing with jigs, or king fishing with ly or cig's , people know me by my screen name
> I can help you out....the 10ft rod is kinda long for the pier and will make a long day using it (more suited for the surf)....gotcha's , jigs, or spoons work well for spanish.....best advice was given go to J&M tackle on canal rd in orange beach, plenty of folks willing to help....watch who is catching and do the same
> I'll have a few jigs for sale if interested


I went to these folks yesterday (J&M), really, really nice helpful people. Bought some setups for spanish, flounder and pompano, guys were filling up their coolers with the spanish yesterday and one person was catching sheepshead. I'll be out there this afternoon and then tomorrow if it doesn't rain much. I'd like to try the pompano since some say its the most tasty fish down here but, that will be determined. I had redfish for dinner last night which was good with the shrimp sauce over it. If you are out there today how can I find you? I will be out there with my wife and I will have a narrow tire blue beach cart that will never make it thru the sand to the surf


----------



## Deano55 (Feb 26, 2019)

we had some triggerfish today from a local fresh fish market but, wasn't impressed or my wife either. I just old bay seasoned it and pan fried it with egg wash and flour. I had heard it was an excellent tasting fish online


----------

